# No Power



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a LGB mogel with battery power, train revolution control and an unknown sound install. after having a derailment and wires pulled I can not get the engine to run, The sound works fine, Horn, bell, lights, all work, just not the power. What might I check next.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Wires pulled ???


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

You are saying loose wires appeared after a derailment? All sounds sound off but locomotion lacks? 

From these symptoms I'd wager power isn't reaching the motor. 

Are you comfortable disassembling it? Do you have a volt meter?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

check the power to the revo... it's probably ok... disconnect the leads to the motor and see if the motor runs under 12 volts... sounds like the motor driver part may be gone. 

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Budd, 

Did the wires from the loco cab and tender plug/socket pull out? 

Generally the motor power wires originate in the tender of Moguls and travel forward via the plug/socket interconnects, therefore the lights, sounds and such will still function as they are independently power routed. You can validate the system still functions if your handy with a volt meter. LGB's plug/sockets are well known for issues therein. Replacement plug and cables are available, most of the time I am able to repair the plug and cable by disassembling the plug plastic cover, trimming the wires and then inserting the wires back into the plug and crimping them down with the plastic cover, good as new.

Michael


----------

